# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Nokia 1600

## aser

Ειχα αυτο το κινητο παροπλισμενο εδω και κατι χρονια, τωρα που χαλασε της μανας μου το δικο της ειπα να της το δωσω για να κανει την δουλεια της αφου δεν σκαμπαζει απο συγχρονες συσκευες, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θυμαμαι των κωδικο ασφαλειας εχουν περασει τοσο χρονια απο τοτε και δεν μπορω να το ξεκλειδωσω. Των κωδικο ασφαλιας των ειχα αλλαξει τοτε που το πηρα και το αφησα οπως ηταν δεν ισχυει ο γνωστος της νοκια 12345

Σκεφτομουν αν αγοραζα το καλωδιο συνδεσης usb θα γινοταν τιποτα μεσω προγραματων του η/υ;

----------


## sokin1989

Δοκίμασε τον 2ο τρόπο. 
http://www.hardreset.info/devices/nokia/nokia-1600/ 
Νομίζω ότι λειτουργεί ακόμα και αν έχεις αλλάξει τον κωδικό ασφαλείας.

----------


## aser

Το δοκιμασα δεν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## sokin1989

Το imei της συσκευής το έχεις?

----------


## aser

ναι 357946006721594

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Mastercode δουλεύει σε αυτό.
Δοκίμασε για κωδικό 5051421446

----------


## sokin1989

Mastercode: 5051421446 
Από το http://www.unlockme.co.uk/master.php?imei= 
Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει. 
Αλλιώς συγγνώμη,  αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

----------

aser (07-03-16)

----------


## leosedf

Τότε θέλει ξεκλείδωμα με FBUS.

----------

aser (07-03-16)

----------


## aser

> Τότε θέλει ξεκλείδωμα με FBUS.



Το δοκιμασα δεν εγινε τιποτα δεν αναγνωριζει των κωδικο, τελικα θα κοιταξω να φτιαξω το καλωδιο για να το ξεκλειδωσω με fbus.

Σας ευχαριστω για των χρονο σας.

----------


## rep

to hard reset σε αυτο το κινητο δεν παιζει αυτο που λεει στο site ειναι για symbian τυπου 6600 με usb δεν ξεκληδωνει μονο με καποιο box αν εχεις,

----------

aser (09-03-16)

----------


## leosedf

Έτσι! Μόνο με μηχανάκι θα το ξεκλειδώσεις. DCT3 και DCT4 ξεκλειδώνουν με mastercode μόνο, το 1600 είναι στη μετά εποχή.


Γεια σου Χρυσόστομε!  :Smile:

----------


## aser

Μηπως καποιος εχει σχεδιο για το καλωδιο να το ανεβασει. Σε φορουμ που βρηκα ζητανε εκτος την εγγραφη να εχεις και συγκεκριμενο αριθμο ποστ για να παρεις το αρχειο.

----------


## rep

> Έτσι! Μόνο με μηχανάκι θα το ξεκλειδώσεις. DCT3 και DCT4 ξεκλειδώνουν με mastercode μόνο, το 1600 είναι στη μετά εποχή.
> 
> 
> Γεια σου Χρυσόστομε!



γειασου Κωνσταντινε.ολα καλα?

----------


## johnpats

> Μηπως καποιος εχει σχεδιο για το καλωδιο να το ανεβασει. Σε φορουμ που βρηκα ζητανε εκτος την εγγραφη να εχεις και συγκεκριμενο αριθμο ποστ για να παρεις το αρχειο.



Φίλε μου αυτό ξεκλειδώνει μόνο με το phoenix της Nokia. Με το καλώδιο δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά επειδή κουμπώνει σε box και μηδενίζει από τα inputs πλακέτας. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rep

αν δεν εχεις καποιο συναισθηματικο δέσιμο με το κινητό άστο και παρε ενα με 20 ευρω καινουργιο,τις ωρες που θα θας για να το ξεκληδωσεις δεν αξιζουν.

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά δεν το κάνει μόνο το phoenix αλλά τεσπα.

----------


## rep

Για όσουν δεν το ξέρουν να τους ενημερώσω ότι από 31/12 η παλιοmicrosoft εκλησε το support που υποστήριζε το phoenix και όλα τα σχετικά box που υποστιριζονταν απο τον server όσοι το προέβλεψαν θα έχουν ελληνικα flash files οι υπόλοιποι ασ πρόσεχαν.

----------


## leosedf

Ε εντάξει έχει και τρίτου κατασκευαστή server από άλλα box.

Πωλείται R&D Dongle για το phoenix LOL.

----------

